# Rock Wall Background in the making



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I am in the process of making a rock wall background and thought I would post my progress on this . I used closed-cell foam for the shape, and used a flexible thinset mortar to cover it and a paintbrush to detail. I am currently spraying the thing with vinegar and then I am going to paint/seal the background.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

That looks pretty awesome. what's going in there?


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks fantastic. I like how the ledges pop out far enough for a frog to sit on rather than just more for decoration.

I'm guessing the photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

UPDATE:

Finished painting and planting. Now just letting the viv grow.










I put a slim t5 running down between the 2 30 verts.. I think it will work pretty well.










I used super thin mesh from a fabric store so that Fruit flies will be confined in the vivarium.










I have decided to put my Costa Rican auratus in there. Plenty of room for them.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

a little update with a look at the viv.










The Philodendron 'purple painted lady', which I believe to be a variety of Philodendron 'pink princess', is growing well, but grows super slowly. It is visible on the bottom, center portion of the viv.


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

That looks great! How's the lighting between the tanks working out for you?


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Really well, I have had to trim some of philodendron already a couple of times. It is a great way to get light to the bottom of two taller enclosures while hiding the light from view.


----------



## Viaje (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm actually in the process of making a background out of closed cell foam. And when I say "in the process" I mean the floor behind me is COVERED in foam and other supplies _right now!_ I've been looking for a good cement to use over it, can I ask what the mortar you used is called and where you bought it? I haven't decided which brand would be best yet and yours looks awesome! I'm not copying you, I promise!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I think the brand I used was 'polyflex' or something similar. It is a thinset mortar with polymers to give it more elasticity. You want it to be more flexible and less rigid than normal mortars so that there with be some play to compensate for the inevidible movement of the foam behind it. I think that anything with such polymers would work. It is just important to acid wash it so that you don't end up with some very basic problems. 

The color was just standard grey. Home Depot should have the stuff (although I think I purchased mine from Menard's). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## postskunk (Jul 19, 2009)

lukebalsavich said:


> I am in the process of making a rock wall background and thought I would post my progress on this . I used closed-cell foam for the shape, and used a flexible thinset mortar to cover it and a paintbrush to detail. I am currently spraying the thing with vinegar and then I am going to paint/seal the background.


I'm finishing cutting/carving the foam on mine now and am going to cement it this week is spraying it with viniger in place of spraying it with water......or along with water...or a beter way of curring it.....or somthing totaly diffrent??? its my first time so I'm tip toeing with the process so I wont mess up and it will last.

any help would be aprecheated thanks


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

You apply the mortar with the normal ratio of water.. The vinigar acid wash is to neutralize the surface of the portland cement-based rock face and is not done until after the mortar is cured. This should be done very thoroughly... I used some litmus paper and continued the acid wash until the rock surface was nuetral in acidity (this took a few acid washes, allowing the rock to dry between over several days).


----------

